# Atten.. BRODY'SMOM...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Brody'smom:
I notice you feed Raw as well.
Could you share your recipe/how you
do yours??
Thank You!!!!
Blessings.

*Also, I cannot get "organic chicken/meat",, I can only
get what they call "Natural" (no added harmones/steroids/etc..
if that makes any difference at all.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

There is a great sticky in the raw feeding section that Tracy wrote about how she feeds Brody. I think it explains it well and that will give you something to read until she answers you. I have read it several times and even though I don't feed raw I still think it is interesting! You should let us know how it goes if you decide to give it a try.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Forgot to mention I do give mine raw chicken wings a couple of times a week and it is fun to see how much the dogs enjoy them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi pmum! Glad to hear you are thinking about doing raw or just wanting to learn more.

As for organic meats.... the only organic I get is wild game handouts from friends. The grass finished beef, or organic meats are just really high priced. I'm more of a bargain hunter. I supplement omega 3's with fish oil to make up for the omega 3's lacking in feed lot (grocery store) meats. Works fine.  

Here's a sticky that explains my philosophy on raw feeding:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/49576-you-considering-raw-diet.html

I also have a friend who wrote up a very good guide on prey model that I recommend highly:

http://puppybutt.weebly.com/uploads/7/6/9/2/7692088/beginners_guide_to_prey_model_raw.pdf

Those two links should get ya started! If you have any questions, ask away. There are a lot of raw feeders here and we will all help you.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

THANKS Brody'sMom, MinieGrace
Yeah, I started feeding raw about a month ago.
Rotate between homecooking diet.
I just wasn't "exactly" sure the best way to do it, or if
I was even doing it right.
THANKS!!!!!!!! I will give it a good read.
Blessings, hug.


----------

